# Another question



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

what was a common tire size for a vehicle with a series engine??


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

McD said:


> what was a common tire size for a vehicle with a series engine??


13x185x60 is about average, could be 13x175x60 or 13x195x60


----------

